# A little too eager to leave home



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 13, 2011)

I found this youngster in my garden yesterday. I put him back in the hedge & hope he made his way home again safely.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 13, 2011)

What is that? It looks like a kiwi. Is that a kiwi?


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 13, 2011)

I suspect it's a robin, but so young the markings aren't apparent yet. It wasn't at all scared, which is characteristic of robins. They are very brave little birds.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2011)

when up north I think last spring I found a robin's nest underneath the box of a rail car with a few young in it. when I poked my head underneath to look at them and take pictures, they just looked at me a little and then went back to sleep  . of course it was a bit warm and i'm not too fearsome... but they weren't too bothered by my being there


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 13, 2011)

Great picture!


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you mean European robin or American robin? It does not look like an American robin to me as it is way too small! Cute little thing though. 


(another time it would be helpful if people would note their location on the upper right corner)


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 14, 2011)

Euro robin, but still much too young to be out on his own!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope it's parents find him. He's too small to get back into the nest on his own.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute and funny!!!!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 8, 2012)

FlowerFaerie said:


> I put him back in the hedge & hope he made his way home again safely.



He's all grown up now, and amazingly friendly (I suspect it's the same one, but I will never be 100% sure). Shortly before Xmas he started following me indoors in the mornings, and now comes in most days to ask for his breakfast. So much courage definitely deserves a reward!
Today he brought a girlfriend with him. 
Here he is on top of my freezer, & waiting to be fed...


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 8, 2012)

^ You've made me smile with this post.  I really needed it. Thank you!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2012)

That is just too cool FlowerFaerie!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, this made me smile too. How sweet!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2012)

Smart birds!


----------



## BlazingAugust (Jan 8, 2012)

Such cute little things!!! I miss my budgies, and would definitely like to get more.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll bet he is the same one -- birds don't forget kindnesses.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2012)

Cat snack! :evil:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 9, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Cat snack! :evil:



He's safe enough here, Eric. I don't have a cat......
but I do have 2 dogs who will chase any feline trespassers out of the garden. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a cat that's probably bigger than your dogs! Luckily, she's very mellow.


----------



## koshki (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, so sweet! Or should I say, "Tweet"??!!


----------



## JC94030 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool! By the looks of the first picture by the bird seed, he can read too!
Upon seeing the post of the baby and the discussion of European vs American, I was wondering what a European Robin looked like.
Now I know, very pretty.
JC


----------

